# Update pictures of my patternless yearlings



## VARNYARD (Jun 9, 2008)

This is some pictures of my patternless yearlings.


----------



## DZLife (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow, that's pretty cool! I didn't realize that you could breed for that trait. How many generations did it take to produce them?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 9, 2008)

DZLife said:


> Wow, that's pretty cool! I didn't realize that you could breed for that trait. How many generations did it take to produce them?



These were bred to have the reduced pattern by breeding two adults that had less pattern. Then I held back the ones with the most reduced patterns. They are now almost one year old.


----------



## DZLife (Jun 9, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> DZLife said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that's pretty cool! I didn't realize that you could breed for that trait. How many generations did it take to produce them?
> ...



It's really cool that you have sometime like tegus that you truly enjoy to dedicate your time to 

We all need to find something like that.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 10, 2008)

that one on top is a stunner i love them they are awesome


----------



## Azaleah (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow those are really cool lookin'! Can't wait to see more of them in the future.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 10, 2008)

Stunning as usual!!!


----------



## bige85tegu (Jun 10, 2008)

They are some beautiful reptiles.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks guys, I am glad you like them!!


----------



## teguboy77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Very cool looking bobby,i'd like to see how they turn out ass adults.
Keep up the good work .


----------



## Mike (Jun 10, 2008)

Gorgeous animals Bobby!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks guys!! I hope to prove them out in a few years, we will just need to wait and see if they can be reproduced.


----------



## dorton (Jun 12, 2008)

Those are wicked!


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 9, 2009)

Look at em now!! One started shedding today:


----------



## Bentley83 (Mar 9, 2009)

Bobby, are you getting any breeding behaviour out of your tegus yet?

Chris


----------



## ZEKE (Mar 9, 2009)

those are awesome looking! i have a question though... how are those patternless? they look like they have a lot of pattern to me.


----------



## Coupe (Mar 9, 2009)

They are Beauties! I am going to have to get one of thoes.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Mar 9, 2009)

They are not quite paternless Zeke, you're right.If you are new to this well what's going on is they are being matched in a way to breed out the patern. They will at some point become all one colour or another. This is a selective breeding process that is really common. What has to be watched is that they are only bred out of pattern and not made into albinos. An albino is a handicapped animal, lacking in skin pigments and usually affects the colour spectrum th albinos eye is capable of seeing. Since they are the first in their sub-species to be bred in this manner they can be called paternless.


----------



## ZEKE (Mar 10, 2009)

oh okay. i am kinda new to selective breeding. when i hear patternless i think of something that has no pattern, all one color. 

i think i understand what you mean now though. these are the start of a patternless project, they arent patternless but when bred together the babies will start to have less and less pattern right?


----------



## DaRealJoker (Mar 10, 2009)

yuppers so by being the Adam and Eve of the new breed gives them the right to claim the name "paternless".


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 15, 2009)

I guess it would be better to call them reduced pattern, lol. Here are more pics of some of them, some have not shed and are still dirty looking.


----------



## Beasty (Mar 15, 2009)

Diggin' the stripes! :roon 
I'm not crazy about the darker heads and burnt nose but it looks good on them. It'll be interesting to see how that comes out in the future.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 15, 2009)

They will be old enough to breed in 2010, the male will be old enough this summer, but the girls will only be two.


----------



## All_American (Mar 15, 2009)

Are the patternless from your giant line of tegu's?


----------



## Beasty (Mar 15, 2009)

Regulars


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 16, 2009)

They are 100% normal Argentines, I selectively bred these for color and reduced pattern, and they are not inbred. I bred unrelated adults that showed these traits. I kept one male from one clutch and two females from another clutch to breed together in 2010. The four adults are not related either.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Mar 16, 2009)

What is the ultimate outcome you're seeking? All white? All black? And if it works will you be trying other species like Reds or Blues? I'd love to see an all Gold. I bet that would be sweet looking as well as all white. I notice lots of your extremes are more white. Would this be a typical thing or more characteristic to your breeding techniques?


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 16, 2009)

Feel free to correct me if I am wrong. I belive bobby oly has two pairs of adult extemes untill next year when his first clutch is old enough. If thats the case I don't think he would have much of a chance to try selective breeding with only 4 animals. So I would say thats how they naturaly are.


----------



## Beasty (Mar 16, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> Feel free to correct me if I am wrong. I belive bobby oly has two pairs of adult extemes untill next year when his first clutch is old enough. If thats the case I don't think he would have much of a chance to try selective breeding with only 4 animals. So I would say thats how they naturaly are.


Yes 2 pair is correct, (4 unrelated animals)so that is pretty much how they are I would guess. My male is lighter than my female but both are very nice looking. Selective breeding can be done by taking "select" couples from different parents that have a desired trait you are looking to perpetuate. The only problem he faces with extremes is the variety of selection will run out past the babies of the original pairs.(you can take a pair each year and breed them too and just take care not to cross the bloodlines back over so as not to inbreed) Otherwise you can breed the tegus for many years to come. Eventually the Extremes will have to be out-crossed but not any time soon.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 12, 2009)

One of my young females Z:


----------



## DaRealJoker (Apr 12, 2009)

May I ask again which colour you are going for? I'm thinking all white? And would it be easier to get that from the extremes since they show more white already? I'm guessing from the pics you're trying for all white?


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 12, 2009)

I am not breeding them for white, but reduced pattern, note the lack of banding on the back. Here are more pics of my young male:


----------



## DaRealJoker (Apr 12, 2009)

Ah ok I see it, neat stuff. Thx


----------



## kaa (Mar 15, 2010)

I know this is old, but how awesome would this look in this line of tegus? 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=53&de=759635" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=53&de=759635</a><!-- m -->

Patternless all americans?


----------



## TeguKid80 (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah I was thinking bout that those are really quite cool.


----------

